# When will my dog "fill out?"



## ruger123 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ruger will be 2 in June. I don't have his pedigree, so I don't know if he's working lines, show lines, american, european, or possibly even BYB. He looks a lot better than most BYB dogs I've seen, especially his feet and pasterns, but honestly I don't know.

Anyway, he is slim. Not skinny, but still kind of gangly, with a slim face. Will he fill out more? He was neutered at around 6 months old.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado really filled between 3.5-4 years old, he's definitely all dog now  Every dog is a little different but I've heard the same thing from a few sources that's the age you really notice it


----------

